# Qld Xmas in July in June2014 case swap * tasting thread *



## bradsbrew (29/6/14)

1) Winkle, Apricot, Sour.
2) Beersuit - American Wheat.
3) Benken25 - Raunchybier
4) Earle - smoked rye porter
5) Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Mild Ale - READY
6) Robv - Red IPA
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauch dunkelweizen
8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA
9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA.
10) Daemon - Zythos IPA
11) Angus - drunken weasel
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
14) TheCarbinator - Belgian Golden Strong Ale
15) NickB - APA.
16) Snow - Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
22) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefeweizen


----------



## bradsbrew (29/6/14)

Which beers are ready?


----------



## lukiferj (29/6/14)

1) Winkle, Apricot, Sour.
2) Beersuit - American Wheat.
3) Benken25 - Raunchybier
4) Earle - smoked rye porter
5) Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Mild Ale - READY
6) Robv - Red IPA
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauch dunkelweizen
8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA - READY
9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA.
10) Daemon - Zythos IPA
11) Angus - drunken weasel
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
14) TheCarbinator - Belgian Golden Strong Ale
15) NickB - APA.
16) Snow - Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
22) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefeweizen


----------



## madpierre06 (29/6/14)

1) Winkle, Apricot, Sour.
2) Beersuit - American Wheat.
3) Benken25 - Raunchybier
4) Earle - smoked rye porter
5) Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Mild Ale - READY
6) Robv - Red IPA
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauch dunkelweizen
8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA - READY
9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA.
10) Daemon - Zythos IPA
11) Angus - drunken weasel
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
14) TheCarbinator - Belgian Golden Strong Ale
15) NickB - APA.
16) Snow - Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
21) Madpierre - Sparkling Ale (kit 'n' bit) - GIVE ANOTHER MONTH OR SO
22) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefeweizen


I'm curious about *11 there, is that a beer or self description.


----------



## Parks (29/6/14)

1) Winkle, Apricot, Sour.
2) Beersuit - American Wheat.
3) Benken25 - Raunchybier
4) Earle - smoked rye porter
5) Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Mild Ale - READY
6) Robv - Red IPA
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauch dunkelweizen
8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA - READY
9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA. - READY (pour carefully, some have a bit of trub in there)
10) Daemon - Zythos IPA
11) Angus - drunken weasel
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
14) TheCarbinator - Belgian Golden Strong Ale
15) NickB - APA.
16) Snow - Imperial Witbier
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
21) Madpierre - Sparkling Ale (kit 'n' bit) - GIVE ANOTHER MONTH OR SO
22) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefeweizen


----------



## benken25 (29/6/14)

Parks said:


> 1) Winkle, Apricot, Sour.
> 2) Beersuit - American Wheat.
> 3) Benken25 - Raunchbier -ready
> 
> ...


----------



## Snow (29/6/14)

1) Winkle, Apricot, Sour.
2) Beersuit - American Wheat.
3) Benken25 - Raunchybier - ready
4) Earle - smoked rye porter
5) Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Mild Ale - READY
6) Robv - Red IPA
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauch dunkelweizen
8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA - READY
9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA. - READY (pour carefully, some have a bit of trub in there)
10) Daemon - Zythos IPA
11) Angus - drunken weasel
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
14) TheCarbinator - Belgian Golden Strong Ale
15) NickB - APA.
16) Snow - Imperial Witbier - give it two more weeks. 
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
21) Madpierre - Sparkling Ale (kit 'n' bit) - GIVE ANOTHER MONTH OR SO
22) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefeweizen


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/6/14)

1) Winkle, Apricot, Sour.
2) Beersuit - American Wheat.
3) Benken25 - Raunchybier - ready
4) Earle - smoked rye porter
5) Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Mild Ale - READY
6) Robv - Red IPA
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauch dunkelweizen READY!! DRINK NOW!!
8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA - READY
9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA. - READY (pour carefully, some have a bit of trub in there)
10) Daemon - Zythos IPA
11) Angus - drunken weasel
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
14) TheCarbinator - Belgian Golden Strong Ale
15) NickB - APA.
16) Snow - Imperial Witbier - give it two more weeks. 
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout
21) Madpierre - Sparkling Ale (kit 'n' bit) - GIVE ANOTHER MONTH OR SO
22) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefeweizen


----------



## tazman1967 (29/6/14)

1) Winkle, Apricot, Sour.
2) Beersuit - American Wheat.
3) Benken25 - Raunchybier - ready
4) Earle - smoked rye porter
5) Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Mild Ale - READY
6) Robv - Red IPA
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauch dunkelweizen READY!! DRINK NOW!!
8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA - READY
9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA. - READY (pour carefully, some have a bit of trub in there)
10) Daemon - Zythos IPA
11) Angus - drunken weasel
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
14) TheCarbinator - Belgian Golden Strong Ale
15) NickB - APA.
16) Snow - Imperial Witbier - give it two more weeks. 
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout - READY
21) Madpierre - Sparkling Ale (kit 'n' bit) - GIVE ANOTHER MONTH OR SO
22) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefeweizen


----------



## angus_grant (29/6/14)

1) Winkle, Apricot, Sour.
2) Beersuit - American Wheat.
3) Benken25 - Raunchybier - ready
4) Earle - smoked rye porter
5) Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Mild Ale - READY
6) Robv - Red IPA
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauch dunkelweizen READY!! DRINK NOW!!
8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA - READY
9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA. - READY (pour carefully, some have a bit of trub in there)
10) Daemon - Zythos IPA
11) Angus - dunkel weizen - READY
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
14) TheCarbinator - Belgian Golden Strong Ale
15) NickB - APA.
16) Snow - Imperial Witbier - give it two more weeks. 
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout - READY
21) Madpierre - Sparkling Ale (kit 'n' bit) - GIVE ANOTHER MONTH OR SO
22) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefeweizen


----------



## bradsbrew (29/6/14)

Having 11 now.


----------



## daemon (29/6/14)

) Winkle, Apricot, Sour.
2) Beersuit - American Wheat.
3) Benken25 - Raunchybier - ready
4) Earle - smoked rye porter
5) Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Mild Ale - READY
6) Robv - Red IPA
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauch dunkelweizen READY!! DRINK NOW!!
8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA - READY
9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA. - READY (pour carefully, some have a bit of trub in there)
10) Daemon - Zythos IPA - Wait 2 weeks
11) Angus - dunkel weizen - READY
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
14) TheCarbinator - Belgian Golden Strong Ale
15) NickB - APA.
16) Snow - Imperial Witbier - give it two more weeks. 
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout - READY
21) Madpierre - Sparkling Ale (kit 'n' bit) - GIVE ANOTHER MONTH OR SO
22) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefeweizen


----------



## NickB (29/6/14)

1) Winkle, Apricot, Sour.
2) Beersuit - American Wheat.
3) Benken25 - Raunchybier - ready
4) Earle - smoked rye porter
5) Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Mild Ale - READY
6) Robv - Red IPA
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauch dunkelweizen READY!! DRINK NOW!!
8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA - READY
9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA. - READY (pour carefully, some have a bit of trub in there)
10) Daemon - Zythos IPA - Wait 2 weeks
11) Angus - dunkel weizen - READY
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
14) TheCarbinator - Belgian Golden Strong Ale
15) NickB - APA - READY but would probably be best after a week or 2 of cold storage
16) Snow - Imperial Witbier - give it two more weeks. 
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout - READY
21) Madpierre - Sparkling Ale (kit 'n' bit) - GIVE ANOTHER MONTH OR SO
22) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefeweizen


----------



## benken25 (29/6/14)

first up is 18 not a bad beer Warwick has a really nice hop aroma. it's going down a lot better that I expected still a bid dusty


----------



## Beersuit (29/6/14)

1) Winkle, Apricot, Sour.
2) Beersuit - American Wheat. - READY 
3) Benken25 - Raunchybier - ready
4) Earle - smoked rye porter
5) Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Mild Ale - READY
6) Robv - Red IPA
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauch dunkelweizen READY!! DRINK NOW!!
8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA - READY
9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA. - READY (pour carefully, some have a bit of trub in there)
10) Daemon - Zythos IPA - Wait 2 weeks
11) Angus - dunkel weizen - READY
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
14) TheCarbinator - Belgian Golden Strong Ale
15) NickB - APA - READY but would probably be best after a week or 2 of cold storage
16) Snow - Imperial Witbier - give it two more weeks. 
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout - READY
21) Madpierre - Sparkling Ale (kit 'n' bit) - GIVE ANOTHER MONTH OR SO
22) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefeweizen


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/6/14)

11) Angus - dunkel weizen

Yum! Super smooth choc banana. Head structure is bloody great


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/6/14)

8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA 

Yummo. Pungent and smashable


----------



## angus_grant (29/6/14)

Some of these photos are making me rethink my decision to give my liver 1 night off.


----------



## lukiferj (29/6/14)

I too decided to give the old girl a break tonight as well. Cant wait to get stuck into these but not in any condition to fully enjoy them tonight.


----------



## TheCarbinator (29/6/14)

1) Winkle, Apricot, Sour.
2) Beersuit - American Wheat. - READY
3) Benken25 - Raunchybier - ready
4) Earle - smoked rye porter
5) Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Mild Ale - READY
6) Robv - Red IPA
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauch dunkelweizen READY!! DRINK NOW!!
8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA - READY
9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA. - READY (pour carefully, some have a bit of trub in there)
10) Daemon - Zythos IPA - Wait 2 weeks
11) Angus - dunkel weizen - READY
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
14) TheCarbinator - Belgian Golden Strong Ale - Ready.
15) NickB - APA - READY but would probably be best after a week or 2 of cold storage
16) Snow - Imperial Witbier - give it two more weeks.
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout - READY
21) Madpierre - Sparkling Ale (kit 'n' bit) - GIVE ANOTHER MONTH OR SO
22) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefeweizen


----------



## Aydos (29/6/14)

7) Liam's rauchbier dunkle.

Deliciously smoky but not over the top. I'm not getting much dunkle but **** it, I really like it anyway!

Great job! Got the recipe...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/6/14)

Ha cheers man, will post the recipe when I get in front of the computer. By memory it's pretty much the smoked malt, wey dark wheat, and some carafa. Let down a bit by WB-06, will throw 3068 at it next time.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/6/14)

3) Benken25 - Raunchybier

Yeah baby. This is nice. Malty & smooth smoked bacon flavour, not as ridiculous as a schlenkerla which makes it kind if morish, I could probably have a few of these in a row. Really clean and delicious as it warms up


----------



## angus_grant (29/6/14)

@Liam: Be prepared for an epic ferment with 3068!!!
Don't know if you could scavenge the dregs out of my bottle.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/6/14)

Too late m8 I drank it mit hefe


----------



## angus_grant (29/6/14)

Yeh, figured that would be the case. I've 2 bottles left and could try and keep the yeast from them. You need to build or up through a few starters though. Prob easier to buy a new packet.


----------



## Donske (30/6/14)

My dark mild is ready to drink.

I sampled Tazman's stout last night, it was very moorish, wish I hadn't split the bottle.


----------



## seehuusen (30/6/14)

1) Winkle, Apricot, Sour.
2) Beersuit - American Wheat. - READY
3) Benken25 - Raunchybier - ready
4) Earle - smoked rye porter
5) Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Mild Ale - READY
6) Robv - Red IPA
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauch dunkelweizen READY!! DRINK NOW!!
8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA - READY
9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA. - READY (pour carefully, some have a bit of trub in there)
10) Daemon - Zythos IPA - Wait 2 weeks
11) Angus - dunkel weizen - READY
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale
14) TheCarbinator - Belgian Golden Strong Ale - Ready.
15) NickB - APA - READY but would probably be best after a week or 2 of cold storage
16) Snow - Imperial Witbier - give it two more weeks.
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout - READY
21) Madpierre - Sparkling Ale (kit 'n' bit) - GIVE ANOTHER MONTH OR SO
2*3*) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefeweizen - Should be ready, but can sit for a little while if you prefer. I like my hefeweizen fresh. Bottled 22/6/2014 1:09:38 PM according to my notes 

Edit: I was actually #23 at one stage, but the list might have gotten amended later, the bottle will say 23 BBHW.


----------



## ballantynebrew (30/6/14)

seehuusen said:


> 1) Winkle, Apricot, Sour.
> 2) Beersuit - American Wheat. - READY
> 3) Benken25 - Raunchybier - ready
> 4) Earle - smoked rye porter
> ...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/6/14)

aydos said:


> 7) Liam's rauchbier dunkle.
> 
> Deliciously smoky but not over the top. I'm not getting much dunkle but **** it, I really like it anyway!
> 
> Great job! Got the recipe...


here ya go:

*CHerrywood Rauch Wiezen* (Dunkelweizen)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.054 (°P): 13.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.31 %
Colour (SRM): 23.9 (EBC): 47.1
Bitterness (IBU): 24.0 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

55.87% Cherrywood Smoked Malt
37.24% Weyermann Wheat Malt, Dark
3.72% Caraaroma
3.17% Carafa II malt special

0.4 g/L Warrior (15.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (6.3% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Infusion mash at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Raise to 72°C for 10 Minutes.
Raise to mash out at 78°C
Boil for 70 Minutes

Fermented at 19°C with Safbrew WB-06


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Snow (30/6/14)

Updated for Donske's benefit 

1) Winkle, Apricot, Sour.
2) Beersuit - American Wheat. - READY
3) Benken25 - Raunchybier - READY
4) Earle - smoked rye porter
5) Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Mild Ale - READY
6) Robv - Red IPA
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauch dunkelweizen READY!! DRINK NOW!!
8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA - READY
9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA. - READY (pour carefully, some have a bit of trub in there)
10) Daemon - Zythos IPA - Wait 2 weeks
11) Angus - dunkel weizen - READY
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale - READY
14) TheCarbinator - Belgian Golden Strong Ale - Ready.
15) NickB - APA - READY but would probably be best after a week or 2 of cold storage
16) Snow - Imperial Witbier - give it two more weeks.
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild - READY
20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout - READY
21) Madpierre - Sparkling Ale (kit 'n' bit) - GIVE ANOTHER MONTH OR SO
2*3*) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefeweizen - Should be ready, but can sit for a little while if you prefer. I like my hefeweizen fresh. Bottled 22/6/2014 1:09:38 PM according to my notes 

Edit: I was actually #23 at one stage, but the list might have gotten amended later, the bottle will say 23 BBHW.


----------



## Donske (30/6/14)

Sorry, posted from phone this morning.


----------



## Beersuit (30/6/14)

18. Good hop aroma up front. Dry and very well balanced bitterness. Good job Warwick. I could drink this beer all night.


----------



## bradsbrew (30/6/14)

Looks like #6 Robv red iipa is not ready. Poured flat for a 100ml, so I have just put the carb cap on the bottle. The small sample tastes great.


----------



## bradsbrew (30/6/14)

#18. Aussie Pale Ale. Well balanced beer, lychee and grapefruit backed up by a steady malt backbone. Could enjoy a good session on this.


----------



## leahy268 (30/6/14)

Beersuit said:


> 18. Good hop aroma up front. Dry and very well balanced bitterness. Good job Warwick. I could drink this beer all night.


Thanks..

Drinking your wheatie right now..
Haven't been a fan of many wheats so far (all commercial). Very nice. . Could easily drink another or 5 of these..


----------



## leahy268 (30/6/14)

1) Winkle, Apricot, Sour.
2) Beersuit - American Wheat. - READY
3) Benken25 - Raunchybier - READY
4) Earle - smoked rye porter
5) Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Mild Ale - READY
6) Robv - Red IPA
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauch dunkelweizen READY!! DRINK NOW!!
8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA - READY
9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA. - READY (pour carefully, some have a bit of trub in there)
10) Daemon - Zythos IPA - Wait 2 weeks
11) Angus - dunkel weizen - READY
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale - READY
14) TheCarbinator - Belgian Golden Strong Ale - Ready.
15) NickB - APA - READY but would probably be best after a week or 2 of cold storage
16) Snow - Imperial Witbier - give it two more weeks.
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale - Ready
19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild - READY
20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout - READY
21) Madpierre - Sparkling Ale (kit 'n' bit) - GIVE ANOTHER MONTH OR SO
2*3*) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefeweizen - Should be ready, but can sit for a little while if you prefer. I like my hefeweizen fresh. Bottled 22/6/2014 1:09:38 PM according to my notes


----------



## Beersuit (30/6/14)

1) Winkle, Apricot, Sour.
2) Beersuit - American Wheat. - READY
3) Benken25 - Raunchybier - READY
4) Earle - smoked rye porter
5) Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Mild Ale - READY
6) Robv - Red IPA Wait 2 weeks
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauch dunkelweizen READY!! DRINK NOW!!
8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA - READY
9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA. - READY (pour carefully, some have a bit of trub in there)
10) Daemon - Zythos IPA - Wait 2 weeks
11) Angus - dunkel weizen - READY
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale - READY
14) TheCarbinator - Belgian Golden Strong Ale - Ready.
15) NickB - APA - READY but would probably be best after a week or 2 of cold storage
16) Snow - Imperial Witbier - give it two more weeks.
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.
18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale - Ready
19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild - READY
20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout - READY
21) Madpierre - Sparkling Ale (kit 'n' bit) - GIVE ANOTHER MONTH OR SO
2*3*) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefeweizen - Should be ready, but can sit for a little while if you prefer. I like my hefeweizen fresh. Bottled 22/6/2014 1:09:38 PM according to my notes

Just got news from Rob. He doesn't have enough service to get online he said he only bottled the weekend before the swap.


----------



## Beersuit (30/6/14)

He also said he was having fun.


----------



## angus_grant (30/6/14)

No beer in hand. Lame!!


----------



## leahy268 (30/6/14)

Beersuit said:


> He also said he was having fun.


Bastardo... Looks like a nice spot... 
Although beer would make it better...


----------



## NickB (1/7/14)

18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale

Pours a slightly hazy amber, well carbonated, head retention is excellent.

Aroma is light citrus, slightly 'winey', with subtle passion fruit. Flavour is initially passion fruit, peach, fades into a citrus finish. Balanced well, slightly sweet malt aftertaste.

A very nice beer mate!


Cheers


----------



## Snow (1/7/14)

Had me some fun last night and tried a few brews:

*5) Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Mild Ale*
Wow! Hazelnuts! Love the aroma - roast malt, nutty, very inviting. Lovely smooth mouthfeel with rich roast malt flavour and a delicate hazelnut finish. Doesn't taste low alcohol. Very delicious beer, mate - well done!

*8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA*
Very light hop aroma with a kind of metallic taint. Some malt. Flavour is slightly oxidised unfortunately, which is overpowering the hops. Slightly overcarbonated, as well, which is affecting mouthfeel. A touch of carbonic bite is detracting from the malt and hops. A shame, but you win some and you lose some :unsure:

*3) Benken25 - Raunchybier*
Nice rauch, mate! Light smoke and rich malt in the aroma. Tasty smokiness but not too much phenolics, which lets the malt shine through with some light hops. Nice clean finish with a pleasant lingering bitterness. I really enjoyed this beer, but it could be smokier for my tastes 

*9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA.*
Nice fruity hop aroma, but a bit more subdued than what I was expecting. good strong bitterness backed up by a solid malt backbone. Flavours of peach and light biscuitty malt. Very tasty!

Not sure what the ABV of all the above were, but I fell asleep in my chair after the last one :lol:

Cheers - Snow


----------



## lukiferj (1/7/14)

Bummer sorry Snow. The two I tested were both ok. Hope there isn't too many like this.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/7/14)

I love these tasting threads.


----------



## Beersuit (1/7/14)

lukiferj said:


> Bummer sorry Snow. The two I tested were both ok. Hope there isn't too many like this.


Sorry mate mine is similar to snows. I don't get the metallic taste though. Very carbonated which takes away from its drinkability. Flavourwise though it is well balanced.


----------



## Beersuit (1/7/14)

11) Angus - dunkel weizen
Great yeast character on the nose Angus. Drinks very well nice choc banana balance. Carbonation and mouthfeel are spot on.


----------



## tazman1967 (1/7/14)

Just started into my swap beers, got to say.. there are some awesome beers in this swap.
Due to the cold night, Im drinking the dark beers.
Special mention so far... to Benken25, Liam _Snorkel, and Angus


----------



## Snow (1/7/14)

The Carbonator's Belgian Golden strong ale:

Aroma: pear, light apple, light orange. 
Flavour: nice funky fruit and phenolics. Lovely middle palate of bready malt and pears. Light spicy hops and great lingering bitterness. 

Finishes a bit sweet and full bodied for me. 

The beer was a touch under carbonated which enhanced the fullness of the mouthfeel, but was totally delicious, nonetheless. 

I love Belgians and this was a bloody nice beer!

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## madpierre06 (1/7/14)

I git started this eveing and first up was Parks' Amarillo IPA. Whuilst I don't have the understanding of palate/taste nuances as more learned/practised colleagues, for me this was certainly a different drop. I will ask a question, does the 'amarillo' in the name refer to a hops variety? If so, this is handy knowledge for me to start banking as I move into AG.

As I said, this was different for me but an enjoyable drop nevertheless. Once I was used to the stronger flavour coming through I really enjoyed. I have come to the conclusion that I may have destroyed some taste buds when I started smoking 'make your owns' using torn up tissue paper rolled up in newspaper at 14 and thus am less able to determine many of the different tastes determined as present by other tasters.

And not limited to tasting alone, I had the glass sitting on the table while I finished some cleaning up and turned back to find some participants of the fruit fly problem we have been having lately had met their demise in the glass having been enticed in fer a drinkie poo. What can't a good beer do!!! So am leaving it out overnight to see how it goes.

Next beer will be tasted friday as I am having a couple beer free days.


----------



## Aydos (1/7/14)

1) Winkle, Apricot, Sour.
2) Beersuit - American Wheat. - READY
3) Benken25 - Raunchybier - READY
4) Earle - smoked rye porter
5) Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Mild Ale - READY
6) Robv - Red IPA
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauch dunkelweizen READY!! DRINK NOW!!
8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA - READY
9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA. - READY (pour carefully, some have a bit of trub in there)
10) Daemon - Zythos IPA - Wait 2 weeks
11) Angus - dunkel weizen - READY
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale - READY
14) TheCarbinator - Belgian Golden Strong Ale - Ready.
15) NickB - APA - READY but would probably be best after a week or 2 of cold storage
16) Snow - Imperial Witbier - give it two more weeks.
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout. -Ready
18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild - READY
20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout - READY
21) Madpierre - Sparkling Ale (kit 'n' bit) - GIVE ANOTHER MONTH OR SO
2*3*) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefeweizen - Should be ready, but can sit for a little while if you prefer. I like my hefeweizen fresh. Bottled 

Updated


----------



## tazman1967 (1/7/14)

Thanks Aydos, been eying off that stout of yours.


----------



## angus_grant (1/7/14)

Donske's rye dark mild

It's not as black as the photo but we have lost power so iPhone is struggling a bit. 

Shoving my snozz in the glass I am getting some nice malt smells but I not picking up much hops. 

I am getting some really nice rye tang after-taste which gets better the more it warms up. 

Carbonisation is at a nice level and the head drops away fairly quickly but getting some nice lacing on the glass. 

Nicely done donske's. Could certainly bash quite a few of these. Nice tasty mild and the rye gives it a nice kick in the after-taste. 

I'm sure someone who has a more developed palate and experience can give you better feedback.


----------



## angus_grant (1/7/14)

Mad Pierre: Amarillo is certainly a hop and is quite popular in APA/IPAs. A somewhat expensive hop due to its real or supplier-forced shortage. I would say I get grapefruit or perhaps orange from Amarillo.


----------



## seehuusen (1/7/14)

Started my batch today, decided that I'd start at one end and make my way through them.

1) winkle's apricot sour. Clean crisp with a delicious sour flavour. Hints of apricot with a slight haze. Even the missus got into this one. Well done.

2) beersuit's American wheat. Clear floral hops aroma, good mouth feel and great head retention. I got one hops flower petal in my beer, was whole flower hops used? What hops was used? I really enjoyed this beer and will try to brew an American wheat next I think 

This is truly a fun idea, I'm excited and look forward to get some feedback from some clearly talented homebrewers on my beer


----------



## angus_grant (1/7/14)

The Carbinator!
Strong Belgian ale

I think snow says it better than I can. 

I'll agree on the under-carbonation comment so you know it's across two bottles. I think a bit more carb would bring out more aroma cause I didn't really get the same notes that snow got. My sense of smell could be shit though. 

It's got that nice slick mouth feel and I get hints of the alcohol as well. What % is this one?


----------



## Beersuit (2/7/14)

Seehuusen I'm glad you liked the beer mate. The hop in this one is all Amarillo pellets. A fair amount in the boil late and dry hopped.


----------



## robv (2/7/14)

angus_grant said:


> No beer in hand. Lame!!


I was taking the pic and definitely had beer in hand


----------



## angus_grant (2/7/14)

I consider myself chastised.. :beerbang:

That boat looks great. Just needs 28 keg systems and a bunch of guys drinking like madman and it would be awesome!


----------



## Beersuit (2/7/14)

1) Winkle, Apricot, Sour.
2) Beersuit - American Wheat. - READY
3) Benken25 - Raunchybier - READY
4) Earle - smoked rye porter
5) Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Mild Ale - READY
6) Robv - Red IPA Give it 2weeks 
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauch dunkelweizen READY!! DRINK NOW!!
8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA - READY
9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA. - READY (pour carefully, some have a bit of trub in there)
10) Daemon - Zythos IPA - Wait 2 weeks
11) Angus - dunkel weizen - READY
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale - READY
14) TheCarbinator - Belgian Golden Strong Ale - Ready.
15) NickB - APA - READY but would probably be best after a week or 2 of cold storage
16) Snow - Imperial Witbier - give it two more weeks.
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout. -Ready
18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild - READY
20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout - READY
21) Madpierre - Sparkling Ale (kit 'n' bit) - GIVE ANOTHER MONTH OR SO
2*3*) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefeweizen - Should be ready, but can sit for a little while if you prefer. I like my hefeweizen fresh. Bottled 
Had to amend the list for Rob v


----------



## TheCarbinator (2/7/14)

Snow said:


> The Carbonator's Belgian Golden strong ale:
> 
> Aroma: pear, light apple, light orange.
> Flavour: nice funky fruit and phenolics. Lovely middle palate of bready malt and pears. Light spicy hops and great lingering bitterness.
> ...





angus_grant said:


> The Carbinator!
> Strong Belgian ale
> 
> I think snow says it better than I can.
> ...



Thanks for the comments guys.
Yeah it finished higher than I would have liked (1.014 when it was supposed to be 1.011).
It's a shame that it's a bit under carbonated, I had it under 300 kpa for almost 2 days when I bottled it at the last minute on Friday afternoon.
It tasted almost carbed enough, might have lost a bit more through the counter pressure bottle filler.
Anyone who has a carbonation cap, feel free to give it a bit of a charge before drinking.
It's around 8.7% abv.


----------



## angus_grant (2/7/14)

It's fairly well hidden at 8.7% then

Nicely done. Wish I had carbed it up using my cap. Dang...


----------



## Beersuit (2/7/14)

9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA
Poors a nice copper colour with a nice tight head. Fantastic Amarillo aroma on the nice Fruity and floral. The flavour balance is very good. Bitter up front finishing with a nice maltiness. I do really like this beer it's hard to believe it's 7%. Any chance or a recipe Parks?


----------



## Parks (2/7/14)

Beersuit said:


> I do really like this beer it's hard to believe it's 7%. Any chance or a recipe Parks?


Sure 

22L into the fermenter.

70% BB Ale Malt
15% Munich I
5% Medium Crystal
2% Acidulated
8% Dextrose

17IBU worth of clean buttering hop @ 60min (Magnum, Warrior etc)
70IBU (calculated) Amarillo 300g flameout steep for 15min
4 g/L Amarillo dry hop (100g)

10g Gypsum (mash)
1tsp Yeast Nutrient (@10min)
3.65g Brewbrite (@10min)

WY1272 American Ale II

3 step HERMS schedule - 64 for 60, 72 for 10, 78 for 10.
Fly sparge.

OG 1.066
FG 1.013

I think that's about it.


----------



## Beersuit (2/7/14)

Cheers mate. It has slightly cured my brewers block for the weekend ahead.


----------



## Snow (2/7/14)

Ok... tried a few more :chug: :

*2) Beersuit - American Wheat*
and here's a picture....




Light gainy aroma with light citrusy hops. Smells fresh and inviting!

Flavour is kinda tangy with light hops and malt.

Finishes clean with ligering fresh grainy taste and nice bitterness. good carbonation but head died a bit quickly. Might have been my glass h34r:

A really nice refreshing beer that i wanted more of!


*11) Angus - dunkel weizen *
Drinking this right now. Nice light phenolic aromas, hints of caramel malt and fruit.... not quite bananas..

Tastes a little thin, but nice, nonetheless. Tart, tangy, with a nice funky, malty finish. Quite pleasant.


*13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale*
I was really looking forward to this as a vintage ale, but to me, it is more a straigh english IPA, albeit a touch darker. Having said that, I really enjoyed it and couldn't fault it. the slight diacetyl worked really well with the earthy hops and the lingering bitterness. Noice!

*18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale*
What can i say? Well crafted pale ale that tasted like cascade and galaxy, though probably more galaxy than cascade. Subtle aroma, with a good flavour balance with the hops and malt and finished with a nice lingering biterness that went well with my dinner 

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## winkle (3/7/14)

Beersuit said:


> 1) Winkle, Apricot, Sour. READY
> 2) Beersuit - American Wheat. - READY
> 3) Benken25 - Raunchybier - READY
> 4) Earle - smoked rye porter
> ...


----------



## Donske (3/7/14)

Tried a couple of beers last night;

First was Brad's hazelnut mild, which definitely had a ton of hazelnut aroma and flavour, so much that for my tastes it completely masked the beer underneath it. I split the bottle with my old man and he said the same thing. It was a nice beer mate, I just wish a bit more malt had come through in the flavour.

Second was Aydos' stout, what a complex beer, poured it cold and the main flavour coming through was the roasted malts, with just a touch of pepper at the back of the tongue, as it warmed though there was a bit of sweetness and some of the Belgian esters coming through which balanced the roasted malts and pepper beautifully, I couldn't pick whether the sweetness was the blue berries or cara malts mate but it didn't matter. Nicely made beer mate, quite enjoyed it.


----------



## seehuusen (3/7/14)

I had a couple more yesterday after getting home from my weekly trip to Brissy.

3) Benken25's Rauchbier - YUM! I got bacon followed by a sweet, near bbq sauce flavour! I could drink this for breakky all day and everyday 
4) Earle's Smoked Rye Porter - The smokiness was less than that of Benken25's, which allowed the Rye to come through better. I really liked this one, though perhaps slightly under carbed IMO.
5) BradsBrew's Chockpricot Mild Ale - I have to agree with Donske on his review, LOTS of hazelnut aroma and plenty of sweetness. Something I wouldn't mind a smaller glass of after dinner.
6) RobV's Red IPA - It's a real shame that I didn't see the "give it 2 weeks" warning before I opened this one... Note's say "Not done, metallic bitterness, no carbonation"... Sorry for opening this too early Rob, it smells great though!


----------



## earle (3/7/14)

seehuusen said:


> I had a couple more yesterday after getting home from my weekly trip to Brissy.
> 
> 3) Benken25's Rauchbier - YUM! I got bacon followed by a sweet, near bbq sauce flavour! I could drink this for breakky all day and everyday
> 4) Earle's Smoked Rye Porter - The smokiness was less than that of Benken25's, which allowed the Rye to come through better. I really liked this one, though perhaps slightly under carbed IMO.
> ...


Sorry, mine probably needs more to be carved up enough. Been out of phone/internet range so will update the list.


----------



## earle (3/7/14)

1) Winkle, Apricot, Sour.[/font][/color]
2) Beersuit - American Wheat. - READY
3) Benken25 - Raunchybier - READY
4) Earle - smoked rye porter - will need more time to carb
5) Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Mild Ale - READY
6) Robv - Red IPA Give it 2weeks 
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauch dunkelweizen READY!! DRINK NOW!!
8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA - READY
9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA. - READY (pour carefully, some have a bit of trub in there)
10) Daemon - Zythos IPA - Wait 2 weeks
11) Angus - dunkel weizen - READY
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale - READY
14) TheCarbinator - Belgian Golden Strong Ale - Ready.
15) NickB - APA - READY but would probably be best after a week or 2 of cold storage
16) Snow - Imperial Witbier - give it two more weeks.
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout. -Ready
18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild - READY
20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout - READY
21) Madpierre - Sparkling Ale (kit 'n' bit) - GIVE ANOTHER MONTH OR SO
2*3*) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefeweizen - Should be ready, but can sit for a little while if you prefer. I like my hefeweizen fresh. Bottled 

Updated


----------



## angus_grant (3/7/14)

Not an edit: #13 old ale
I actually had to read bjcp styles to find the style. Talk about ambiguous. 
"Medium to full body, except if aged then it might be light body"
"Balance is often malty-sweet, but may be well hopped"
"finish may vary from dry to somewhat sweet"
What's not ambiguous is I like the beer. As perry mentioned reminds me of an English IPA. Earthy hops hanging around for quite a while in the after taste. 
Slight fruit on the nose but I can't pick a particular smell. 
Don't know if I could session this but could certainly knock a few back on a cold night.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/7/14)

Which beer are you talking about?


----------



## angus_grant (3/7/14)

What are you talking about? It's in the 1st line.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/7/14)

Haha FU


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/7/14)

angus_grant said:


> #17 old ale


 I'm so confused!


----------



## angus_grant (3/7/14)

What are you talking about? It's on the first line.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/7/14)

You are the worst!


----------



## angus_grant (3/7/14)

#17 aydos blueberry and pepper Belgian stout. 

Do yourselves a favour and let this one warm up before drinking. 
Getting blueberry on the nose and then...

A nice malty mid-taste and slickness of the alcohol in the after-taste and then the peppers sneak in the "after-after-taste".

Complex beer and well done aydos!


----------



## angus_grant (3/7/14)

Hmmm, wonder what the abv on old ale and Belgium are? Feeling a bit pissy. 
weeeee, school night.


----------



## Donske (4/7/14)

angus_grant said:


> Hmmm, wonder what the abv on old ale and Belgium are? Feeling a bit pissy.
> weeeee, school night.


Noticed the same thing after sampling Aydos' stout the other night, I'd guess its north of 7%.


----------



## ballantynebrew (4/7/14)

angus_grant said:


> Not an edit: #13 old ale
> I actually had to read bjcp styles to find the style. Talk about ambiguous.
> "Medium to full body, except if aged then it might be light body"
> "Balance is often malty-sweet, but may be well hopped"
> ...


Cheers angus and snow - I would tend to agree it would be more suited to an English ipa - late additions of zythos and chinook bumped it up to 99.9ibu plus the real and pale cans with a steep of caramunich 3


----------



## seehuusen (4/7/14)

_7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauch dunkelweizen_

Light smokiness on the nose, backed up by a medium smoky flavour and dark fruits. I really enjoyed this one 
The amount of smoked beers I've had and liked, suggests I should look into smoking some grain myself 

_8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA_

Clear red ale. I thought this was a very well balanced beer. Went down waaaaayyy too quick 
It did have a bit less bitterness/hops aroma than I expected with an IPA, perhaps I'm thinking more of the American styled beers though.

_9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA_

My oh my, I love Amarillo, and this was a great example of that hop. I really enjoyed this beer with a well balanced bitterness to fruity aroma from the hops.
(good head's up regarding the pour, as foam was actually coming out the top of the bottle LOL pun intended)


----------



## lukiferj (4/7/14)

Cheers mate. I have made versions with a truck load of hops in it but trying to get the balance right now.

FYI everyone else. I have had 3 bottles of this over the last two nights. Couldn't pick up any of the oxidisation that Snow noticed but they were all well carbed so pour carefully.


----------



## Parks (4/7/14)

Keep in mind lukiferj - Snow has a very good nose for oxidation.

I haven't had a drink since Saturday so tonight's the night to get stuck in - yours has been randomly selected in a very non random way to be first


----------



## angus_grant (4/7/14)

I have also completely randomly selected some dunkel retch thing, some blood thing, and some armadillo beer or something... h34r:


----------



## Donske (4/7/14)

lukiferj said:


> Cheers mate. I have made versions with a truck load of hops in it but trying to get the balance right now.
> 
> FYI everyone else. I have had 3 bottles of this over the last two nights. Couldn't pick up any of the oxidisation that Snow noticed but they were all well carbed so pour carefully.


I had you're beer when I got home mate, well carbed is a good description, the carbonic bite was the only thing I could pick up in the flavour at first, by the time I finished Parks' IPA it had settled down and was quite tasty, I'm glad I gave it the time to settle, not much in depth feedback for you, was just a solid IPA. 

Parks, your IPA was very nice, shared it with a friend who thoroughly enjoyed it too. Amarillo is hard not to like when used late.


----------



## Aydos (4/7/14)

Wow I haven't been on here for a while, work has been pretty hectic this week.

Thanks for comments on the beer guys, much appreciated. I'm just about to get stuck onto the first three tonight, hopefully I'll still manage to comment while I'm drinking!

Just a heads up, my beer sits at 8.4% so that would definitely be a contribution to the pissy feeling you might have felt while drinking it! ;-)


----------



## ballantynebrew (4/7/14)

Very nice balance, no overcarb issues. Think I might go crank some slayer


----------



## daemon (4/7/14)

Right, feedback time! 

*Angus - drunken weasel*

Some light clove and banana phonelics as well as a light, toasty malt aroma. Medium carbonation so slightly lower than style guidelines. A nice wheat tartness and not overpowered by the sweeter, caramel malts. Possibly a touch thin for style but still very enjoyable. Overall, a very enjoyable beer!

*Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout.*

Distinct blueberry and malt aroma present with some slight esters present. Taste is quite full on, there's a complex array of malt, esters and of course blueberry. I haven't tried too many beers where the fruit simply blends so naturally yet with complex flavours. Balance is towards the malt with a full body. The alcohol content is certainly detectable yet not solvent like or harsh. I thoroughly enjoyed this one, any chance you want to share a recipe? 

I hope you've saved a few bottles of this to enter into comps, personally it's one of the best specialty beers I've had in a while.


----------



## angus_grant (4/7/14)

#8 lukifers red IPA 
Getting some good hop aroma of this one. I don't know what to look for with regards to oxidation so can't help there. 
Nice lingering hop after taste and I'm getting nice sticky after taste. I'm liking it. I feel like there is something missing or not quite in balance but I don't know enough to help out


----------



## Parks (4/7/14)

*8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA - READY*

Hop flavour is subdued but pleasant distinct orange or mandarins notes are very interesting. Medium body maybe a touch full. Ever so slightly overcarbed but also good. Orange and grape fruit hop flavour are sweet. Bitterness could be upped a little. I get a little of the oxidation in the form of papery mouthfeel but not in aroma or something overpowering.
*18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale*

Mate, what can I say? Australian Pale Ale doesn't give me uber confidence...

This was a thoroughly enjoyable beer. Lovely fruit hop character, medium bitterness, medium body (definitely seems higher than 1.008).

Great beer mate!

*23) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefeweizen - Should be ready, but can sit for a little while if you prefer. I like my hefeweizen fresh.*

I just started pouring this without checking what it was. I thought saison-type beer but then remembered what beer it was.

It was fairly over carbonated which didn't allow the aromas and flavours to work. The mouthfeel was all spritzy carbonation. So I gave my glass a good swirl and came back to it.

Wow, a different beer. The blueberry and banana notes I was getting really worked. It was quite refreshing after a few other beers. I didn't take too much other note other than how enjoyable it became after losing the extra carbonation.


----------



## angus_grant (5/7/14)

Liam's rauche!!
Gobs and gobs of smokey BBQ sauce. I need some bacon to marinate with this beer.

Just yum. As with aydos' beer, let it warm up. And then pour it on a pie. 

Actually a liamRauche pie sounds the goods.


----------



## angus_grant (5/7/14)

So putting Liam's smokey BBQ sauce beer to the test. 





I also popped the lid and some beer inside. 

See you guys in 40 mins or so


----------



## angus_grant (5/7/14)

Oh yeh, official liamRauche pie. Smoky like a peat whiskey. Think I may die of happiness.


----------



## angus_grant (5/7/14)

angus_grant said:


> Oh yeh, official liamRauche pie. Smoky like a peat whiskey. Think I may die of happiness.





Umm,here's the picture.


----------



## angus_grant (5/7/14)

Fuckin nom nom


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/7/14)

Haha, you're a special guy Angus.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/7/14)

Last night I had:
5) Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Mild Ale
Rich & malty, you wouldn't pick it for being a mild. Mountains of hazelnut, almost to the point of tasting other nuts in there. Mixed nuts? Ate some Cadbury choc hazelnut and some cherry ripe with it, was delicious. 

14) TheCarbinator - Belgian Golden Strong Ale
Plenty of Belgian yeast character, clear, malty, carried the booze well. More body than expected and a little less carbonation. Incredibly tasty though, I think I might prefer this take on the style.


----------



## seehuusen (5/7/14)

LOL Angus, I wish I had done the same with my bottle 

Parks, thanks for the feedback, appreciated!
I'll watch carbonation next time. I did a bulk prime, and calculated the sugar amount online based on the style. I'll lower the level for the next batch I brew. :chug:


----------



## seehuusen (5/7/14)

_11) Angus - dunkel weizen - READY_
Easy drinkable dunkel, with light clove/banana yeast flavours. Nice malty flavours coming through too. Very enjoyable in deed!

_13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale - READY_
Nice ale with subtle hops aroma and a lingering slight bitterness.
I think other people have given a much better worded review, it was definitely a good drink.

_14) TheCarbinator - Belgian Golden Strong Ale - Ready._
Wow, I knew this one was alcoholic from the reviews, it nearly put me on my arse LOL
Really nice banana flavours from the yeast and certainly feels on par with any Belgian ale I've liked. It drinks like a sessionable beer, then boom, it hits ya  I really liked it!

Can't believe I'm nearly through 2/3 of my swap beer, loving this though! Fantastic idea


----------



## Donske (5/7/14)

Yesterday was IPAs, today shall be wheat beers.

I have Beersuit's Angus' and Seehusen's beers lined up for the start of an afternoon session.

I'm trying to taste these beers first up in the hopes of leaving something vaguely resembling useful feedback.


----------



## Parks (5/7/14)

seehuusen said:


> Parks, thanks for the feedback, appreciated!
> I'll watch carbonation next time. I did a bulk prime, and calculated the sugar amount online based on the style. I'll lower the level for the next batch I brew. :chug:


Hefeweizens are tough because they need to be highly carbonated. It's possible that maybe you still had 1 or 2 gravity points in your batch before bulk priming maybe or you were just over in the calc.

It really was only just over the top level. Considering it primed in a week in this weather in the bottle I guess there definitely was too much fermentable sugars in the bottle.


----------



## Parks (5/7/14)

*2) Beersuit - American Wheat. - READY*

Sorry mate, no detailed tasting notes; just great - a great beer.

A nice wheat tartness and some good clean american hops. Very refreshing


----------



## winkle (5/7/14)

*8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA - READY*

I was blessed with 2 bottles of this, first one (black cap if that means anything) was overcarbed, I thought I picked up a touch of of paper/cardboard in the nose and a faint hint in rhe flavour profile, but a enjoyable beer non-the-less. Hop mix was good.
I degassed the second (white cap) and gave it some hang time to warm up a bit, much better, couldn't pick any oxidised notes and a better hop aroma/flavour. I'd suggest everyone degas and let this warm up (like we should any way) to avoid the carbonic bite. (The missus loved it Luke - "make this beer!")


----------



## ballantynebrew (5/7/14)

11- angus Dunkel 

Really nice had to have it in a proper glass. I suggest you go play a song From our people on the pipes to celebrate


----------



## lukiferj (5/7/14)

winkle said:


> *8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA - READY*
> 
> I was blessed with 2 bottles of this, first one (black cap if that means anything) was overcarbed, I thought I picked up a touch of of paper/cardboard in the nose and a faint hint in rhe flavour profile, but a enjoyable beer non-the-less. Hop mix was good.
> I degassed the second (white cap) and gave it some hang time to warm up a bit, much better, couldn't pick any oxidised notes and a better hop aroma/flavour. I'd suggest everyone degas and let this warm up (like we should any way) to avoid the carbonic bite. (The missus loved it Luke - "make this beer!")


Thanks mate. Possibly why I've never noticed any off flavours. I do this with most of my beers anyway.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/7/14)

2) Beersuit - American Wheat.

light citrusy aroma, wicked head retention, slight bitter/tart kick. Very yummy, refreshing. What's the ABV on this puppy?


----------



## ballantynebrew (5/7/14)

Ditto on the abv?


----------



## ballantynebrew (5/7/14)

7- Liam snorkel - cherrywood raunch : holy **** I'm trying not to be biased but this is ******* radical.
I'll just go sit under a fig tree until it warms up - laters!


----------



## angus_grant (5/7/14)

Must be wheat night. Same feedback as everyone else. Nice citrus and tangy flavours.

Thought I'd take a photo half way through as the head just keeps keeping on


----------



## angus_grant (5/7/14)

ballantynebrew said:


> 7- Liam snorkel - cherrywood raunch : holy **** I'm trying not to be biased but this is ******* radical.
> I'll just go sit under a fig tree until it warms up - laters!


Just cook a pie while you're waiting.


----------



## Beersuit (6/7/14)

Cheers for the feed back guys. The abv on it is 3.8% I can't justify calling it midstrength when now days drinking IPA's at 6.5~7% is the norm.


----------



## Donske (6/7/14)

Beersuit said:


> Cheers for the feed back guys. The abv on it is 3.8% I can't justify calling it midstrength when now days drinking IPA's at 6.5~7% is the norm.


Just poured your beer mate, I can't add more to the feedback already given, it is really nice, curious about the grist, mind sharing the recipe?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/7/14)

23) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefeweizen

Pretty lively carbonation, tart berries on the nose. Photo doesn't really show it but it has a kind of pastel pink colour. Smooth wheaty mouthfeel, a hint of banana, the fruity & slightly acidic blueberry is forefront but not overpowering. Ie, it still tastes like a hefeweizen. With blueberries. I guess you nailed it


----------



## madpierre06 (6/7/14)

I'm really appreciating the detailed tasting notes by you blokes here. Whether I killed mine off years ago through smoking or they are just an average set (or a combination of the two) is probably a moot point. Some of the notes detailed I have been able to recognise after reading and then tasting, and others (such as the hazelnut in Brad's ale) I have been able to recognise myself but not to the extent detailed. If those points are put aside though, all I can say is I don't think I've ever enjoyed such a varied selection of beers as much as I have from this batch.

:beerbang: :beerbang: :super:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/7/14)

19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild 

Slight spicy aroma, smooth full body, touch of diacetyl. Super deep red colour when held to the light. Lacing like ya mums lingerie. Yum. Nice beer Joel. 




EDIT: what yeast did you use? Also what's the ABV of this puppy?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/7/14)

17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout

Light freshly cracked peppercorn on the nose, blending in with spicy phenolics.. not sure if I'm getting blueberry or imagining it, there's a slight fruitiness but that could also be the yeast? Tastes rich is & thick textbook stout with some pepper. boozey but not hot. Pretty bloody smooth.


----------



## Donske (6/7/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> 19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild
> 
> Slight spicy aroma, smooth full body, touch of diacetyl. Super deep red colour when held to the light. Lacing like ya mums lingerie. Yum. Nice beer Joel.
> 
> ...


Yeast is WY1084 Irish Ale, quickly becoming my house UK strain for its low attenuation and the way it really accentuates malt character. 

Only 3.5%, had a starting gravity of 1.042.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/7/14)

Cool, I haven't used that one yet. It was nice & malty without tasting sweet at all. And yeah pretty full especially for 3.5 ABV. Good beer man


----------



## angus_grant (6/7/14)

Ben kens rauche



Up front smokey BBQ sauce aroma and on first taste. That fades and I get some malt and sweetness coming through. Well balanced and suits my Sunday arvo perfectly.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/7/14)

18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale

Fruity aroma, tastes of grapefruit and light caramel malt, good bitter kick. Gold almost copper colour. Actually very similar to LCPA. Well made beer, Wawrick


----------



## ballantynebrew (6/7/14)

1- Perry's sour - great nose and nice pleasant taste. I knew it would be a winner anyways.


----------



## daemon (6/7/14)

Grabbed a random bottle from the fridge to try.

*2) Beersuit - American Wheat.*

Upfront, light citrus aroma. Pours with a fluffy, persistent white head. Plenty of wheat tart flavour in the taste with a slight metallic tang. Personally I thought it was a tad too bitter for the style, I'd cut back on the bitterness to let the malt come through a bit more. I didn't get much in the way of banana / phenolics usually there for the style. Overall though, a clean and refreshing beer. Cheers!


----------



## Snow (6/7/14)

ballantynebrew said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1404632729.340942.jpg
> 
> 1- Perry's sour - great nose and nice pleasant taste. I knew it would be a winner anyways.


That last photo should go viral as a cat meme! "Perry's sour beer - too sour for ninja cat"


----------



## angus_grant (6/7/14)

Brads brew hazelnut mild
Bags and bags of hazelnut. And then some hazelnut. 
I'm also getting some faint roastiness in the after-taste. A nice tasty mild.


----------



## Beersuit (6/7/14)

Donske said:


> Just poured your beer mate, I can't add more to the feedback already given, it is really nice, curious about the grist, mind sharing the recipe?


Here you go mate. 
45% pilsner
44% pale wheat
5% dark wheat
3% acidulated 
3% caramalt 
65℃ for 90
12 ibu Amarillo @ 10
10 ibu Amarillo @ 0
No chill adjusted
1056 @ 15
30g Amarillo dry hopped.


----------



## ballantynebrew (6/7/14)

19- donske - rye dark mild -

Nice night cap - dark and smooth


----------



## winkle (6/7/14)

I think I'll do Liams, Aydos and Peters beers in one go tomorrow, then go straight to bed.

2) Beersuit - American Wheat.
US citrusy hopped quite sessionable quaffer. Ticks everything for me.

I've done Parks' effort else where - great beer same as RodV's Red IPA (I'll repost the tasting notes here when I find them)
Fark its cold...


----------



## seehuusen (7/7/14)

Liam_Snorkel, thanks for the comments, I'll definitely tone down the bulk prime next time!
Guys, when trying my beer, do a "German pour", as in, fill half way, let it sit and calm down then pour again, let it sit then do the final pour. It should showcase the beer better then I hope.

Well, I had a nice and relaxing weekend with a few buddies turning up for a couple and random chats.
This gave me a prime opportunity to taste the remaining beers (excepts Snow's) in my swap carton 

_10) Daemon - Zythos IPA_
I had this possibly a bit early according to Deamon, but honestly, it was a very nice drop.
I brewed a batch up with Zythos the other week, and it's been chucked in the fermenter, looking forward to that 

_15) NickB - APA_
Very yummy hop profile! Hopped as much as an IPA I think, but to me, that's just perfect. Well balanced beer, with a good malt backbone.

_17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout_
Complex flavours, I got Pepper and fruitiness, hints of blueberry. Thick stout for sure.

_18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale_
Really nice aussie style pale imo. Great hops aroma and well balanced maltyness in this one.

_19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild_
I like this one very much, easy drinkable and great malt aroma. I'd like to make something like this at some stage, especially in a slightly larger batch, so I can enjoy a few beers without getting to rowdy LOL

_20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout_
YUM! I love rum and I love beer, what a great combination. The balance of this beer was great, with that constant hint of the rum just rounding off the sweetness so very well! How was this made? Do you have a recipe for it??

_21) Madpierre - Sparkling Ale (kit 'n' bit)_
I should've seen the give it a month note. Sorry, I drank it. It was a pretty good beer for a kit. I still got the "kit twang", possibly because I drank it too early, sorry I didn't do it justice mate, I really wish I'd seen/ remembered the note...

This beer tasting has been awesome! 
I've thoroughly enjoyed all the beers presented, some crackers in this batch! I can't wait for the next swap meet, first of all to catch up with all you fine people again, but secondly to get a massive variety of beers to test again.
I've starred those beers that really stood out to me, and I'm surpriced! I love my IPA beers, hoppy and delicious, but I seem to be drawn towards the Belgian beers, The darker beers, including that cracker Cherry Wood Rauch!
A few new styles of beers have been put on the "to brew" list. I wish I could leave my beers alone for long enough to make something like Perry's delicous Apricot Sour, one day maybe 

Cheers for all the beers!
Martin


----------



## Donske (7/7/14)

Drinking TheCarbinator's BGSA, can echo earlier comments that it's a bit lacking in carb, aside from that it's a top beer, lovely subtle spice/fruit flavours going on.

Maybe a touch more warm alcohol than I would target but all the better for it on a chilly evening.


----------



## Donske (7/7/14)

seehuusen said:


> _19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild_
> I like this one very much, easy drinkable and great malt aroma. I'd like to make something like this at some stage, especially in a slightly larger batch, so I can enjoy a few beers without getting to rowdy LOL


Cheers Martin, that's pretty much the reason I got hooked on milds, so damn smashable but not lacking in flavour or body.

I'm overdue to knock out another batch actually, I used up my last cube for the case swap :angry:


----------



## Batz (7/7/14)

ballantynebrew said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1404632729.340942.jpg
> 
> 1- Perry's sour - great nose and nice pleasant taste. I knew it would be a winner anyways.


I should have hit Perry up for a bottle of this, both Shaun and I enjoyed it. I deserved one Perry, for my excellent brekky cooking skills, seems I have become the brekky bitch of late.  h34r:

Batz


----------



## Beersuit (7/7/14)

1 Perry's apricot sour. 
Nice funkyness on the nose. Tart and dry on the pallet. I like this beer mate. Very nice indeed. 

Sorry to rub it in Batz.


----------



## Batz (7/7/14)

Beersuit said:


> Sorry to rub it in Batz.


I know where you live, but it's too bloody cold up there ATM. :lol:

Batz


----------



## madpierre06 (7/7/14)

2) Beersuit - American Wheat. - READY

18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale

These are my two for today, another two enjoyable drops. My first try of a wheat beer and a style I could easily get used to.

A big plus from me to Donske, I love that Dark Rye Mild you did mate. So easy and still flavoursome to drink and if you care to share one I would appreciate a recipe for as this is one I would happily keg up ( I am looking to grab a coupla kegs soon just for this purpose) for those family type gatherings where they can just go to a tap for a mid strength beer as opposed to their usual Goldies. And one I would love to have a good supply of bottles of sitting downstairs.


----------



## Beersuit (7/7/14)

20. Tazman kraken rum oak aged stout. 
Poorer flat as a tack mate sorry, but nothing a bit of pocket sparkler action couldn't repair. Flavourwise is fantastic. The spices from the rum blend well with the malt. A very nice beer for a cold night in front of the heater up the hill.


----------



## daemon (7/7/14)

seehuusen said:


> _10) Daemon - Zythos IPA_
> I had this possibly a bit early according to Deamon, but honestly, it was a very nice drop.
> I brewed a batch up with Zythos the other week, and it's been chucked in the fermenter, looking forward to that


If it's had a week of slightly warm storage then it should be right to drink, it was bottled a week before the swap and being naturally carbonated hadn't quite finished. I tried a bottle on Sunday night and it's lost a bit of hop flavour but I'm still happy with it. It's close to a red IPA, which seems to be a bit of a theme for this swap!

_14) TheCarbinator - Belgian Golden Strong Ale - Ready._
Initial pour was quite flat, so I stuck the carbonator cap on for a few really good shakes. Much better! This beer reminds me of a Duvel or at least my memory of it. There's a lovely complex aroma packed with banana, clove, malt and alcohol. Flavour wise there's a distinct honey like sweetness yet the balance is spot on. There's a nice hop bitterness, estery mid-palette and it's dry enough that that malt isn't overpowering. I sat there smelling and sipping this one until the bottle was gone, it could be really dangerous if I had a keg of this. Very well done, other than the carbonation (which was easy to fix) it's simply divine.


----------



## Donske (8/7/14)

madpierre06 said:


> A big plus from me to Donske, I love that Dark Rye Mild you did mate. So easy and still flavoursome to drink and if you care to share one I would appreciate a recipe for as this is one I would happily keg up ( I am looking to grab a coupla kegs soon just for this purpose) for those family type gatherings where they can just go to a tap for a mid strength beer as opposed to their usual Goldies. And one I would love to have a good supply of bottles of sitting downstairs.



Here you go mate.

*Mild 6 (Rye)* (Mild)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.042 (°P): 10.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol (ABV): 3.58 %
Colour (SRM): 16.6 (EBC): 32.7
Bitterness (IBU): 24.8 (Tinseth - No Chill Adjusted)

74.5% Maris Otter Malt
15% Rye Malt
8% Caramunich III
2.5% Roasted Barley

2.3 g/L East Kent Golding (4.4% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)

0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 70°C for 30 Minutes. Boil for 30 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1084 - Irish Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## madpierre06 (8/7/14)

Donske said:


> Here you go mate.
> 
> *Mild 6 (Rye)* (Mild)
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks for that mate, much appreciated.


----------



## Beersuit (8/7/14)

15 Nickb apa
I was smelling the hops on this as it was hitting the glass. Talk about in your face. I thought it would be more bitter than what it is going off the aroma. I was wrong. Drinks very well Nick. Very nice beer indeed.


----------



## winkle (8/7/14)

Batz said:


> I should have hit Perry up for a bottle of this, both Shaun and I enjoyed it. I deserved one Perry, for my excellent brekky cooking skills, seems I have become the brekky bitch of late.  h34r:
> 
> Batz


I'll see what I can do mate


----------



## Beersuit (9/7/14)

3 Ben's rauchbier. 
Plesently Smokey very much to style mate. Fantastic head retention and good lacing. Very smooth and well balanced. You do this beer very well.


----------



## Beersuit (9/7/14)

7 Liam's cherrywood rauch dunkle. 
I'm glad I had Ben's first tonight because it is far more smoky. It is a totally different smoke character I like it. It's a very well balanced beer mate. I don't get much in the way of hef yeast aromas though. I can see where Angus recon s it would pair with pie though. Mmm smoky bbq sauce. I want more so I can marinate some ribs in it.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/7/14)

Thanks beersuit. I think I was let down a bit by WB06. I fermented cool to try to push the cloves but I think that got lost, and WB06 doesn't really throw any banana at those temps (if at all). I plan on trying a similar recipe again & will do so with a proper wheat yeast. Might also dial down the smoke, just a little bit.


----------



## NickB (10/7/14)

2. Beersuit - American Wheat


Pours a clear, light golden, big fluffy head that takes an age to dissipate. Initial aroma is faintly citrus, slightly floral. Flavour is slightly tart, some citrus notes from the hops, body quite thin and finishes dry but this enhances the quaffability.... A well made beer mate! very tasty at 10am after night shift!

Cheers


----------



## NickB (10/7/14)

9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA

Pours a hazy amber, billowing head that lasts, aroma of slight citrus, some background sweet malt character. Flavour is caramel malt driven, with a background of mandarin, typical Amarillo soapiness. Somewhat bitter on the finish, body fairly full and carbonation is possibly a touch too high for style and adds a slight carbonic bite.

A decent beer Troy, however I'm still not a fan of Amarillo!

Cheers


----------



## NickB (10/7/14)

1- Perry's Apricot Sour

Funky and spicy on the nose, flavour is sour with just a hint of background apricot. Refreshing and tasty...Though doesn't seem to have quite the Apricot character of the beer on tap at the swap...

Cheers


----------



## madpierre06 (11/7/14)

What better way to add to Liam's lovely drop than follow the inspiration of an earlier post and rather than marinate ribs in it, HAVE a beef rib with it. A bloody top drop.


----------



## angus_grant (11/7/14)

Where's the pie????


----------



## madpierre06 (11/7/14)

:lol:

Probably be having that one with Benken's rauchybier. The rib was a taste tester from the butcher at Rode Rd. Slow cooked in the over for about 4 hours at around 90 degrees,


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (11/7/14)

Good old Rode Road, how I miss thee.


----------



## madpierre06 (11/7/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Good old Rode Road, how I miss thee.


Always been good meat from there, eh. We've been here since early '95 and rarely a bad piece of meat. Having some eye fillet this evening from there with some vege chips and Tazman's Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout. Just finishing off the last of Liam's drop now. As previously noted in the thread, so damn smoky.


----------



## ballantynebrew (11/7/14)

17- belgium stout - fucked the pour. But this is top notch. Nice thick and very well balanced . Mind sharing 
the bill for this one aydos ?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/7/14)

RobV's Red IPA. 
Phwoar. Dark fruity almost creamy aroma, taste is malty with a heavy kind of ripe pineapple hop flavour, pretty dank. Firm bitterness but not overpowering. Head retention & lacing are epic, this beast is packed full of hop oils. Nailed the colour and carbonation is appropriate. Onya Rob! This is one of the best of the swap I've had so far, the missus puts it at the top.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/7/14)

Earle's smoked rye porter

exactly as described. A good whack of BBQ on the nose, rich & smooth, mostly smokey choc roast flavour. I think I get some rye in the aftertaste it's slightly spicy and slick, really good drinking


----------



## angus_grant (11/7/14)

10) Daemon - Zythos IPA
Well all is right with the world. Great head and lacing all the way down the glass. Great hop taste up front and some nice oily bitterness in after taste. I'm getting some malt coming through. Great IPA!


----------



## earle (11/7/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Earle's smoked rye porter
> 
> exactly as described. A good whack of BBQ on the nose, rich & smooth, mostly smokey choc roast flavour. I think I get some rye in the aftertaste it's slightly spicy and slick, really good drinking
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1405076429.929772.jpg


Thanks Liam, I'm planning on tasting one of these on Sunday arvo when I get home from being away then hopefully updating as ready to drink. How did you find the carbonation?


----------



## angus_grant (11/7/14)

RobV red IPA

I'm getting some nice aromas once warmed up. My nose is blocked so I can't really pick out anything in particular. 

Getting a nice malt hit up front which then gets hidden by the hop bitterness taking over. Nice resiny hops hang around for a while in the after-taste. I am such an IPA whore.


----------



## angus_grant (12/7/14)

18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale

I've obviously done this in the wrong order but here is the APA after the 2 IPAs. Have swilled some warm water to cleanse my pallet. 

I'm getting some nice aroma up front and some gentle bitterness in after-taste. Seems a nice balanced APA


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/7/14)

earle said:


> Thanks Liam, I'm planning on tasting one of these on Sunday arvo when I get home from being away then hopefully updating as ready to drink. How did you find the carbonation?


It was spot on. Certainly not under carbed, at a guess about 2atm?


----------



## Donske (12/7/14)

madpierre06 said:


> What better way to add to Liam's lovely drop than follow the inspiration of an earlier post and rather than marinate ribs in it, HAVE a beef rib with it. A bloody top drop.



I've used part of Liam's offering in a jerky marinade, seemed as good a way as any to get some smoke into the meat.

Unfortunately I can't offer any useful feedback on the beer Liam, as much as I try I just can't get into smoked beers.

I'm completely stumped about what to do with Benken's Rauch.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/7/14)

Hehe, I could see both of them working pretty well as a reduction - sticky smoky sweet glaze *drool*


----------



## robv (12/7/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> RobV's Red IPA.
> Phwoar. Dark fruity almost creamy aroma, taste is malty with a heavy kind of ripe pineapple hop flavour, pretty dank. Firm bitterness but not overpowering. Head retention & lacing are epic, this beast is packed full of hop oils. Nailed the colour and carbonation is appropriate. Onya Rob! This is one of the best of the swap I've had so far, the missus puts it at the top.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the awesome review mate, been worried about the carbonation, they just haven't carbed as they should have.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/7/14)

The one I got was bang on


----------



## earle (12/7/14)

1) Winkle, Apricot, Sour.
2) Beersuit - American Wheat. - READY
3) Benken25 - Raunchybier - READY
4) Earle - smoked rye porter - READY
5) Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Mild Ale - READY
6) Robv - Red IPA Give it 2weeks 
7) Liam_snorkel - cherrywood rauch dunkelweizen READY!! DRINK NOW!!
8 ) lukiferj - Reign in Blood Red IPA - READY
9) Parks - Single hop Amarillo IPA. - READY (pour carefully, some have a bit of trub in there)
10) Daemon - Zythos IPA - Wait 2 weeks
11) Angus - dunkel weizen - READY
13) ballantynebrew - Vintage Ale - READY
14) TheCarbinator - Belgian Golden Strong Ale - Ready.
15) NickB - APA - READY but would probably be best after a week or 2 of cold storage
16) Snow - Imperial Witbier - give it two more weeks.
17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black peppercorn Belgian stout. -Ready
18) leahy268 - Cascade and Galaxy pale ale
19) Donske - Rye Dark Mild - READY
20) tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout - READY
21) Madpierre - Sparkling Ale (kit 'n' bit) - GIVE ANOTHER MONTH OR SO
2*3*) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefeweizen - Should be ready, but can sit for a little while if you prefer. I like my hefeweizen fresh. Bottled 

Updated as now ready for drinking


----------



## daemon (12/7/14)

angus_grant said:


> 10) Daemon - Zythos IPA
> Well all is right with the world. Great head and lacing all the way down the glass. Great hop taste up front and some nice oily bitterness in after taste. I'm getting some malt coming through. Great IPA!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. I'd aimed it at a more malt forward variant of an IPA and initially thought it may have ended up too sweet. It's come back in balance, but I could probably squeeze a few more hops in 

*Benken25 - Raunchybier*

Big upfront smoky aroma, along with some malt sweetness. Loads of smoke / bacon like flavours yet extremely smooth and well balanced. I drank this one over an hour and enjoyed every sip. There aren't many good examples of a Rauchbier here in Australia so very well done.


----------



## benken25 (13/7/14)

number 15 Nickb apa bloody mate goes well with the spicy chicken I cooked on the webber. maybe a little under carbed but a fair wack of hop aroma. I get passion fruit, and orange . balanced well with enough malt to offset the bitterness. I expected a more bitter finish but I reckon the beer is perfect. very sessionable


----------



## madpierre06 (14/7/14)

earle said:


> 1) Winkle, Apricot, Sour.
> 2) Beersuit - American Wheat. - READY
> 3) Benken25 - Raunchybier - READY
> 4) Earle - smoked rye porter - READY
> ...



Really enjoying these, haven't had one yet that wasn't enjoyable. Just finished RobV's IPA and about to follow that with TheCarbinator's and Aydos' brews. Update: Not sure if I'll go at TheCarb's Belgian yet as Aydos stout has a real kick in it and I do want to be capable of really tasting the thing. I would recommend staying away from antihistamines when having something which has such a solid alcohol kick/warmth. A lovely drop.

The major standouts in terms of brewing styles to do myself have been Liam's CRD, Seehuusen's Blueberry hefe and Beersuits American Wheat (and any other wheat beer variants), and Donske's Rye Dark Mild. I loved the strawbeery/lilac hue of Seehuusen's drop.

Planning to try tomorrow - brews by Benken + pie  , lukiferj (any bad pun like "this beer really slayed 'em" will do), and Angus. I'm planning, after much dilly dallying, to put my first AG down tomorrow. Only been slowed down by fear up to now, time to just go for it. Two days off is well timed.


----------



## Snow (15/7/14)

Ok... had a big Thurs - Sun last week, so a few reviews to update. Please bear in mind that I was a tad inebriated when i wrote the notes for some of these, so they may be a bit sketchy.... :chug:

*7) Liam Snorkel Cherrywood Rauch dunkel*
Freaking delicious! Aromas and flavours of ham hock, ripe fruit and BBQ sauce. As it warms, more of a "candied woodchips" note.I think that means smokey caramel. Makes me hungry. would go well with pork sausages. No faults to speak of. Super beer, mate!

*19 Donske - Rye Dark Mild*
Nice aromas of light roast malt, with hints of dark chocolate. Hints of sweet roasted caramel. Not as carbonated as I would have hoped, but nice enough. Pleasant mouthfeel, flavoursome yet refreshing. Good session ale.

*15) Nick B - APA*
Great aroma! Citrus, sweet malt. Lovely grainy malt flavour with good hop notes. Some fruit from yeast. Perfect balance with mouthfeel and bitterness. Typical IPA - great job!

*23) Seehuusen - Blueberry Hefe*
Massive foam in glass - way over carbonated and hid all aromas unfortunately. Very muddy appearance with lots of floaties. As it warms up and the head drops, I'm picking up lemon and wheat grain aromas. Nice fruit flavours, some phenols, but mostly very light blueberry and mango(??). Finishes sweet, but with good bitterness to balance. Lovely wheat finish that lingers. After a while this turned out to be a lovely refreshing wheatie! 

*4) Earle - Smoked Porter*
Light roasty aroma. Flavour is nice hints of smoke and coffee. light sweetness on the back palate, light mouthfeel and no astringency. Quite refreshing - makes me want to eat cheese with it. Delicious beer !

*6) Rob V - Red IPA*
Delicious malt aroma, with fruity hops. Toasted caramel and biscuit. Nice caramel malt flavours with noticeable hops that don't dominate. Mouthfeel is a touch heavy for my liking. maybe more carbonation is needed. Lovely beer, nonetheless.

*10) Daemon - Zythos IPA*
Beautiful, creamy (moussy) head. Rich, inviting amber colour. Nice tropical fruit and grassy hops aroma. Tastes of sweet malt and fruit salad.Lovely lingering bitterness that balances the malt.sweetness perfectly. A seriously good IPA that is as good as or better than most commercial examples out there. Awesome job dude!

*17) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout*
Hazy notes for this one, unfortunately. Black, funky, roasty. A touch of spice. not astringent. quite mild mouthfeel. No blueberries to speak of. Nice funky stout! 


*20) Tazman 1967 - Rum Oak aged Stout*
Yumm malty, rummy aroma with hints of wood. Rich, roast character that is smooth with hints of caramel, prunes and spiced rum. Head died pretty quickly.. might be alcohol. Nice and warming. Lovely beer - perfect for a cold winters nightcap! 

This case swap is seriously the best one yet. Never have there been so many faultless brews in the one case. I am really pleased I joined in this one - it has inspired me to get back into brewing some different styles. Nice one, boys!

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Snow (15/7/14)

I forgot one!!

*1) Winkle - Apricot Sour*

Nice inviting light colour. Light fruity, spicy aroma - lemon, wheat, some funky phenols. Tastes refreshing with a nice tartness that isn't overbearing. Flavours of light lemon, orange and grainy wheat. No real apricot flavour that I can pick up, but i may have drunk it too cold, A tasty beer that would go well with a cheese fondue!

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (15/7/14)

And thanks to all those that review the beers and post (despite inebriation) some really good descriptors.

It's funny, I'm thinking that these case swaps are the 'real' beer awards - beers brewed without restraint required for comp beers (though listening to the BJCP podcasts and the new guidelines, the "if it's a good beer, it should be scored as one" line being taken by the new guidelienes might change this), judged by some fussy peers with good palates and no chance of prizes - just the love of the craft and the desire to experiment and share.


----------



## benken25 (15/7/14)

11 Angus dunklewizen very nice mate. hint of banana nice dark malt character. better than any dunklewizen I have made


----------



## Donske (16/7/14)

BenKen25 said:


> 11 Angus dunklewizen very nice mate. hint of banana nice dark malt character. better than any dunklewizen I have made


Gotta agree, was a cracking beer. Really enjoyed it Angus. The dry finish was perfect to my tastes, made the beer seem much more sessionable than I suspect it actually was.


----------



## angus_grant (16/7/14)

Looking at my brew notes
OG: 1054:
FG: 1011

So around 5.6% plus "a bit" for bottle priming. That passes for sessionable these days. h34r:

Looking forward to re-brewing it and seeing what difference my little tweaks make. Problem is I belted most of my spare bottles during the swap so have a very fuzzy memory of what they tasted like. Have one spare bottle left which I will drink over the weekend.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (16/7/14)

angus_grant said:


> So around 5.6% plus "a bit" for bottle priming. That passes for sessionable these days. h34r:


I've been suffering from this. Lupulin threshold shift isn't the only issue that homebrewing causes.

One doesn't notice a tallie of anything below 6% anymore h34r: :chug:


----------



## angus_grant (17/7/14)

Earls smoked rye porter. 
Nice creaminess up front with some gentle smoke aroma. 
Gentle smokey malt mid taste. I was eating a Vegemite and cheese roll at the time and it was a surprisingly good match. The Vegemite matched well with the gentle bitter after-taste. 
A nice gentle smokey porter. 
I imagine myself drinking a few of these whilst reading a book in front of a roaring fire. 
Well done earl. Sometimes a gentle touch should be appreciated.


----------



## Lakey (18/7/14)

Not sure if it has been said yet, but any chance of getting the recipes for these beers in this thread. I have been watching this thread and my mouth waters reading all the reviews.


----------



## angus_grant (19/7/14)

NickB's APA
I was snorting the bottle cap on this one cause I've been drinking my smash APAs over the last few days so was looking forward to some complexity . Nice citrus aroma and the smell in the glass is so familiar. I'm getting a nice battle between the hops and malt sweetness. Some good resins and general bitterness. 
A good balanced APA!!
#rightGlass


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/7/14)

16) Snow - Imperial Witbier

Light aroma of spice (my nose is a bit blocked so I'm probably missing out here sorry mate). Creamy smooth wheat mouth feel, taste is quite peppery with some citrus zest. Complex beer, the combination reminds me of sarsaparilla! I'm eating some cheese with hot tomato chutney and it works together perfectly haha. Yum. 
What yeast & spice combo did you use Snow? And how imperial is this bad boy... it's bloody smooth drinking and I'm a bit sad that the bottle has run out as I type this. Dayum.


----------



## Snow (21/7/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> 16) Snow - Imperial Witbier
> 
> Light aroma of spice (my nose is a bit blocked so I'm probably missing out here sorry mate). Creamy smooth wheat mouth feel, taste is quite peppery with some citrus zest. Complex beer, the combination reminds me of sarsaparilla! I'm eating some cheese with hot tomato chutney and it works together perfectly haha. Yum.
> What yeast & spice combo did you use Snow? And how imperial is this bad boy... it's bloody smooth drinking and I'm a bit sad that the bottle has run out as I type this. Dayum.
> ...


Thanks for the feedback, Liam. The yeast was Wyeast 3944 Belgian Witbier and the spices were coriander, cumin, back pepper and mandarine peel. With bottle carbing, it finished up at 6.5%.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Snow (21/7/14)

Lakey said:


> Not sure if it has been said yet, but any chance of getting the recipes for these beers in this thread. I have been watching this thread and my mouth waters reading all the reviews.


No worries! Here's mine, lakey:

I screwed up the efficiency because I forgot to split my sparge into 2 batches and ended up doing one single sparge, so left some of the sugars behind.... also you lose a bit of efficiency with this much wheat.

Cheers - Snow


*Snow's Imperial Witbier*

*Batch Size:* 25.50 L
*Brewer:* Snow
*Boil Size*_*:*_ 33.60 L
*Asst Brewer:*
*Boil Time:* 90 min
*Equipment:* Snow's Equipment
*Taste Rating(out of 50):*
*Brewhouse Efficiency:* 63.00
*T**aste Notes:*
*Ingredients*​​
4.00 kg Pilsner, Barrett Burston (1.6 SRM) Grain 44.44 %
4.00 kg Wheat, Torrified (2.0 SRM) Grain 44.44 %
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 11.11 %
18.00 gm Magnum [14.70 %] (60 min) Hops 22.8 IBU
15.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.80 %] (10 min) Hops 2.2 IBU
1.00 items Sodium Metabisulphite (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.22 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Black Pepper (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Cumin seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
20.00 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
35.00 gm Mandarine Peel (freshly peeled) (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Belgian Witbier (Wyeast Labs #3944) Yeast-Wheat 
*Beer Profile*​*Est Original Gravity:* 1.067 SG
*Measured Original Gravity:* 1.067 SG
_*Est Final Gravity:*_ 1.017 SG
*Measured Final Gravity:* 1.019 SG
*Estimated Alcohol by Vol*_*:*_ 6.61 %
_*Actual Alcohol by Vol:*_ 6.27 %
_*Bitterness:*_ 25.0 IBU
*Calories*_*:*_ 644 cal/l
_*Est Color:*_ 4.6 SRM
*Color:* Color 
*Mash Profile*​ *Total Grain Weight:* 9.00 kg
*Sparge Water:* 21.11 L
*Grain Temperature:* 19.4 C
*Sparge Temperature:* 75.6 C
*TunTemperature:* 22.2 C
*Adjust Temp for Equipment:* FALSE
*Mash PH:* 5.4 PH 
​*My Mash* Step mash 65C for 60 mins


----------



## Donske (21/7/14)

Never would have picked that as 6.5% Snow, it was quite refreshing, dangerously drinkable. One of my favourites from the swap. 

I would never have guessed the spices either, the flavours blended quite nicely.


----------



## Snow (22/7/14)

Thanks mate. Yeah it's taken a few goes over the years to work out that sometimes less is more when it comes to spices. The timing of the additions is important, too. Mosher's Radical Brewing helped a lot. 

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## seehuusen (22/7/14)

Snow, I just had your beer yesterday, and Liam's account is pretty spot on from what I got.
I really enjoyed this beer! The pepper was subtle but distinctly there, if that makes sense  Yum, and great beer to finish the entire case swap off on, I cannot wait for the next swap meet


----------



## angus_grant (1/8/14)

Seehusen's blueberry hefe weizen

Im not getting much blue berry on the nose but I'm a bit stuffy so feel I'm missing out here. 

Faint fruit on front taste, and bags of carbonation. Nice wheaty yeasty zing in the after taste. 

Head falls down but that could be due to my grease-laden abominable moustache.


----------



## angus_grant (1/8/14)

Snows imperial wit 

Sinuses are chronically blocked but I'm loving it. Can't smell much but getting orange citrusy flavours banging around in the mid-taste and some nice tang on the back of the throat. 

Spices and citrus layered through. Nicely done snow!!!


----------



## angus_grant (1/8/14)

Going nicely with some red licorice chocolate balls. Cuts the citrus up nicely.


----------



## angus_grant (3/8/14)

Winkles apricot sour

I'm not getting much aroma. I'm wondering whether my nose is working anymore. 

What is working for me is the sour in this beer. It's a real nice level: some sour foods/drinks can overdo the sour level but this is a great level. It's quite nice to lick my lips after a while and get that nice sour taste. 

I'm getting some nice apricot acidic after-tastes. Nice work perry!!


----------



## angus_grant (8/8/14)

Release the kraken!!!

Aka tazman1967 - Kraken Rum Oak Aged Stout

Getting faint vanilla aroma and some gentle dark malts. 

Waiting for it to warm up to release full flavours but getting some nice faint rum alcohol tastes coming through. 

Enjoyable beer! Don't know about sessionable as I reckon the nab is up there, but certainly a nice beer or two to knock over in winter. 

View attachment 73746


----------



## angus_grant (8/8/14)

And with that last beer I am done people. No more swap beers left. 
:'(

I am extremely impressed with the quality of beers in the swap. I would have happily thrown coin over the bar for any of the beers in the swap. 

I am looking forward to the next swap and have to decide what style of beer to stretch myself to. So many styles and types of beers in this swap I feel I can't just throw in one of my common brews but need to force myself a little bit. 

Brew on boys!!!


----------



## Donske (9/8/14)

angus_grant said:


> And with that last beer I am done people. No more swap beers left.
> :'(
> 
> I am extremely impressed with the quality of beers in the swap. I would have happily thrown coin over the bar for any of the beers in the swap.
> ...


I'm having the same issue at this point, what the hell can I brew that will stand out amongst rum soaked oak aged stout, apricot sours and blueberry hefe's. 

Its a bit of a head scratcher, I'm half considering something like a Boh Pils just as a counterpoint to all the out there complex beers.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/8/14)

XXXX Gold clone.


----------



## Donske (9/8/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> XXXX Gold clone.


I do a mean cream ale, all the bland pale yellow slightly alcoholic liquid you could ever want.


----------



## Snow (11/8/14)

I think any well made beer would be appreciated, regardless of style. I personally like the occasional standard-strength pale lager (or cream ale) that isn't too "challenging" flavour-wise. This can really showcase a brewer's talent and lets me have a drink without having to "think about it" too much!

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Donske (12/8/14)

Snow said:


> I think any well made beer would be appreciated, regardless of style. I personally like the occasional standard-strength pale lager (or cream ale) that isn't too "challenging" flavour-wise. This can really showcase a brewer's talent and lets me have a drink without having to "think about it" too much!
> 
> Cheers - Snow.


I agree, I originally started brewing the cream ale as something my brother would be able to drink (he considers XXXX gold to be the pinnacle of brewing), I found I was going to that tap over IPAs and bitters during sessions. 

I'm not sure I'd throw it in the case swap, but a Boh Pils has potential. Especially for the December swap.


----------



## winkle (12/8/14)

A good CAP on a hot day is great as well. Didn't somebody do a Budvar clone a while back that was tops as well. Don't have a clue what I'll brew - maybe a Grisette?
PS Yay Brad, then you won't have to go home in the early morning


----------



## Donske (26/8/14)

Realised I still have a few beers to drink, enjoyed Ballantynebrew's vintage ale Sunday morning, cracking beer, big caramalt aroma and flavour and a nice firm bitterness that lingered for a good while.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/12/14)

Yeah so while I was rummaging around for PET bottles today for the current xmas swap I found a couple of stragglers. Sorry for keeping them in spare room at ambient for 5 months!

First up: 
10) Daemon - Zythos IPA

Pours a little lively but not a gusher. Still has some fruity aroma. Taste is super juicy hops and caramel malt. Balanced bitterness. Spewin I missed this when it was fresh!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/12/14)

Great lacing ft Alan Kohler


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/12/14)

Next up:
21) Madpierre - Sparkling Ale (kit 'n' bit)

Nice aussie ale with some maltiness, if I didn't know I wouldn't have picked it for a kit beer. I reckon with a little bit of yeast character a la coopers this'd be a real winner.


----------

